# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) مساعدة :  i9500 صينى

## abdegsm

سلام عليكم
لى مشكلة في سامسونك س 9500 لا توجد فيه شبكة شبكة الجوال غير  متاحة

----------


## karimovic44

شوف imei هل هو موجود ام لا

----------

